# bamboo in an aquarium?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

has anyone ever stocked their aquarium with bamboo chutes? i'm considering it but don't know the requirements of bamboo.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I thought i saw two people with it. 
should be fine man.


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

ya bamboo is fine...


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I did a search for bamboo a few days ago, came up with tons of stuff


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lyle said:


> I did a search for bamboo a few days ago, came up with tons of stuff
> [snapback]846640[/snapback]​


Care to enlighten us with your information that you found?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

can the whole bamboo piece be submerged?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've a bamboo tank which I house my crays and prawn. There's a member here with his bamboo completely submerged.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

ive seen a couple members here with bamboo in there tanks, it looks pretty cool. i think i saw them in the "show your tanks" thread


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

I used them before as well, think they're safe for the fishes.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

How do you plant bamboo? Just stick a piece in and hope it grows?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> How do you plant bamboo? Just stick a piece in and hope it grows?
> [snapback]847419[/snapback]​


I've a 2" gravel base and just stick them in there.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> I've a 2" gravel base and just stick them in there.
> [snapback]847420[/snapback]​


Im going to try this. Where did you get your bamboo from?


----------



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw it at fortinos for 1.99 for a long piece...im gonna get some and sumbmerge the whole peice


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Im going to try this. Where did you get your bamboo from?
> [snapback]847870[/snapback]​


I got it on ebay and paid $7 for 12x12". Shipping was $4 I believe.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> I got it on ebay and paid $7 for 12x12". Shipping was $4 I believe.
> [snapback]848508[/snapback]​


Wow thats a solid price! Thanks for the info


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

walmart has bamboo for .88 cents. and yes mine is fully submerged.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Walmart as well as your local Asian markets...Few even carry the thick stalks of bamboo


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone else care to share photos of their tank with bamboo in them. I find this concept interesting and it has caused me to thing.. huh...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sweet! thanks folks. i'll be buying some bamboo this week ;D


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Dude thats f*cking awesome! I could have never thought of bamboo in my tank!! I just found a new theme for my new 55 gallon, thanks!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

How fast does bamboo grow? I heard its sloooow...will it still be effective in helping with nitrates?


----------

